
Microsoft Lays Off Thousands While Demanding More H1-B Visas - eplanit
http://dailycaller.com/2015/07/08/microsoft-lays-off-thousands-while-demanding-more-h1-b-visas/
======
klipt
I don't get this article. Most of the firings are in Finland.

Shouldn't the anti-immigration folks be happy that Microsoft (an American
company) is employing less foreigners? Isn't that their goal?

------
pm24601
Explain again why we need to expand the H1-B system.

How about we fix immigration to allow any H1-B applicant to immediately change
employers when they get the H1-B.

Microsoft must love H1-Bs because they are modern day slaves that are unable
to move or demand better wages.

~~~
justignore
Modern day slaves making more than $100,000 a year on average?
[http://www.h1bwage.com/index.php](http://www.h1bwage.com/index.php)

~~~
pm24601
I know plenty of H1Bs. They live in constant fear of their job ending and
having to be deported. Afraid to speak up, afraid to ask for a raise and
hoping that the company will sponsor them for a green card.

What would you call this?

~~~
eplanit
> What would you call this?

A career and life choice they made. Opportunities here are likely better than
their country of origin, so they (hopefully) weighed the risks and benefits of
the choice to immigrate here for work. If those calculations no longer hold
true, then likely a new course is to be chosen. Slavery implies force or
coercion, not a regretted decision.

